# Handguns?



## jpsgt2 (Jul 12, 2008)

Kinda new to this and I'm wondering is it legal to carry a handgun on top of carrying a rifle? If so is there some kind of permit involved and are there any caliber limits?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yes it is legal.

huntin1


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I normally carry a 9mm when deer hunting what I want to know is if I wound a deer can I put it down with it?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

From what I understand in the ND regs you can use that to finish off a deer, however if you want to hunt with a pistol you have size requirements.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

People said:


> I normally carry a 9mm when deer hunting what I want to know is if I wound a deer can I put it down with it?


That would depend. 
From the Hunting Regs: "Handguns must have a minimum barrel length of 4 inches and be .35 caliber or larger."

So my Sig P229 .40 caliber meets the caliber restriction but would not be legal because the barrel length is only 3.5".

But my P220 .45 is legal. 8)

Your 9mm is .35 caliber so it meets that restriction, it will depend on your barrel length.

huntin1


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Huntin 1

Since he is just finishing it off coulden't he use anything? Regs say you can't kill a deer with a knife, yet alot of people finish deer off with knifes. So coulden't they finish them off with any gun?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The answer that I have gotten from several wardens is that any handgun used to dispatch a wounded deer during the gun season must be legal for hunting.

When bowhunting even though it is now legal to carry a handgun, it cannot be used to dispatch a wounded deer.

huntin1


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

huntin1 said:


> The answer that I have gotten from several wardens is that any handgun used to dispatch a wounded deer during the gun season must be legal for hunting.
> 
> When bowhunting even though it is now legal to carry a handgun, it cannot be used to dispatch a wounded deer.
> 
> huntin1


Thanks!


----------



## jpsgt2 (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! That cleared that up nicely.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I've looked it up before after I purchased a 9mm and wanted to know if I could use it hunting or not. What I found was there were certain restrictions as to the size of the casing as well, and those restrictions ruled out the 9mm and I think 38 special even tho caliber was large enough. Maybe the regs have changed in the last few years?

Matt


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yes, I was amazed when I went to the regs. The case restriction is no longer there, just caliber and barrel length. The phrase I listed above was copied and pasted right from the Game & Fish regs. Of course there could be a misprint I suppose. When I have time I'll check the Century Code.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

huntin1, I think the case length disappeared two or three years ago. You know what that means this fall don't you? Close range, ten yards, at the west horseshoe. I'm thinking 200 gr XTP loaded +P+.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> huntin1, I think the case length disappeared two or three years ago. You know what that means this fall don't you? Close range, ten yards, at the west horseshoe. I'm thinking 200 gr XTP loaded +P+.


I'm thinking 230 grain +p Winchester Rangers (Talons) 



> Handguns must have a
> minimum barrel length of 4 inches and be .35 cal. or larger. In addition, any centerfire handgun
> designed to fire a legal rifle cartridge shall be legal.


No case length designated. How in the heck did I miss that for the past several years?

huntin1


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Well that opens up some new options, but then it got rid of my excuse to get a new pistol. :-? I was really looking at getting a single action 44 mag before deer season, so I could get some shooting time in with it and try it out on a doe tag. Maybe I'll just forget the reg was changed and get one anyways.  I am pretty forgetful once in a while.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Instead of having to cart around another piece of equipment all over creation, why not just finish off the deer with the gun/bow you are hunting with? :roll: Unless you just want to walk around with a pistol...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Adds alittle challenge for me. Nothing like hunting cat tails with a pistol! Plus if hunting does! Gotta make it a challenge!

As for finishing off. No way I am carrying to guns! Unless bowhunting. Then yes. I have been tracked by a MT. Lion West of the TR National Park. No fun.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Sasha and Abby said:


> Instead of having to cart around another piece of equipment all over creation, why not just finish off the deer with the gun/bow you are hunting with? :roll: Unless you just want to walk around with a pistol...


I have been carrying a sidearm almost every day for the past 29 years. Feel kinda strange without it.

huntin1


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Sasha and Abby 
The reason I do is two reasons

First this is the United States of America we are allowed to have guns so I will have guns.

Second my deer rifle costs me 
Brass .63
Powder .24
Bullet .64
Primer .04

Total $1.55 per shot. I only count the cost of the brass on the first shot every shot after that I do not count it in or divide by number of shots so my total cost per shot is $.92. I could nitpick and say I am on my 5th time shooting these casings and I need a new tube so my actual cost would be something like $.90 extra for wear and tear on the gun.
One shot from a 9mm from the last time I loaded was $.12 cents each. It would be far less if I just used a cast bullet. If you ever wear out a handgun tube by shooting it you have shot more rds than most of the handgun owners in your town have shot all together.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

As far as finishing off deer, If people want to carry two guns then go for it, but if you take ethical shots you wont have to finish them off. You would save even more change that way. Doesn't seem like you are gaining anything to me. If I carried one I would have never had to use it.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

For the most part you are right but we all have taken those shots that are easy the deer drops but when you get there it is still alive. Granted if we took an extra 10 or 15 minutes to cover the 200yds it would be dead.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

I carry a handgun not because I need to, but just because I can. 
I don't reccomend anybody using a 9mm to hunt with. It may be legal but it isn't very effective.
If you have a wounded deer down and a pistol, use it and make a clean kill. As much as we like and as hard as we try, we still make shots on deer that aren't perfect.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

huntinND said:


> As far as finishing off deer, If people want to carry two guns then go for it, but if you take ethical shots you wont have to finish them off. You would save even more change that way. Doesn't seem like you are gaining anything to me. If I carried one I would have never had to use it.


WOW! Someone thinks alot of himself. :eyeroll:

huntin1


----------

